# Need crank and water pump pulleys for 67 GTO



## mariner67 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hello, I'm relatively new to the forum. Does anyone have any info on what the crank pulleys should be for my 67 GTO? It has AC and power steering, no air injection. The restoration guide pg 371 gives a part number of 9786908 but has a description of "Balancer". (is this the part number for the harmonic balancer???) From what I understand, this should be a 2 groove pulley with a single grove pulley under it for the A/C. Does anyone know the part numbers for these (2) pulleys? Or does anyone have any for sale? Also looking for the water pump pulley part number 9786909. Thanks everyone for your help. 

Happy Easter


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Pulley combos confuse me. I will ask a friend who is real good at this kind of thing....I won't see him till next weekend. E


----------



## lewy222 (Apr 17, 2011)

Mine are from a 68 so I dont know if the numbers are the same but I have PN 9776555xe for the PS pump, 480509XS for the AC and 481038YB for the Alt/water pump.

I punched the AC # into a google search and it brought up 68-77 on most sites but a few list 66-75. Hope this helps.


----------

